# Field Block



## Joan Prisco (Jul 13, 2009)

Trying to find a code for Field Block by Anesthesiologist:
Please help.  This is a perioperative field block.  The patient is under general anest. for endoscopic endotrachel biopsy


----------



## jdrueppel (Jul 21, 2009)

What is the purpose of the field block?  If it's not placed for postoperative pain management it may not be separately billable.

Julie, CPC


----------

